# generators at wma camps



## duck360 (Sep 27, 2012)

everyone that hunts public land knows what im talking about. theres always the guy who pulls this big ole camper into a primitive campsite and sets up. ok we all get up early and go do what we do and then we all come back after dark all tired out from the days activities.a quick bite to eat shoot the bull around the campfire for a minute or two and then its off to bed with visions of big bucks dancing through our heads. but theres only one problem that guy with the big ole camper aint tired so he stays up till midnight watching football with all the lights on in the camper yelling at his little tv keeping the rest of us wide awake. now im not saying they need to ban generators or campers from wma lands maybe the cutoff time just needs to be enforced a little better or seperate the campgrounds.so please if you are the guy with the big ole camper and generator have a little respect for the rest of us who are trying to get some SLEEP!!!


----------



## GDAWG84 (Sep 27, 2012)

There is a 10pm quiet time in the campgrounds....no noise making devices(radios, tvs, generators) permitted


----------



## Showman (Sep 28, 2012)

Some hunters are just RUDE, aren't they?  I have a neighbor whose camper gen is so quiet, you have to be within about 10' of it to know it is running, not like my commercial grade Honda Genset that can be heard half a block away (even though I can change the exhaust on mine and make it much quieter).  Still, 10pm is the cut-off time and some people just don't think RULES apply to them.


----------



## dreamweaver (Sep 28, 2012)

all gas tanks get peed in after 10 o-clock.


----------



## Roostertaylor (Sep 28, 2012)

I think they should just not let anyone have them in a primative site. Thats why is called a primative site. Why can't everyone just man up and leave the generators at home. Had a guy one year right next to us that didn't cut his off at ten. So at 10:30 it was still running. My brother knocks on his camper door and the guy is half drunk and says he didn't even know what time it was.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 28, 2012)

I'll take and run mine anytime I want till 10. Matter of fact Ive not took it before but will now seeing as to how it bothers everybody so bad. I dont see the big deal myself. If it was up to me. There would be NO BEER allowed in the camps either. Loud, obnoxious drucks in camp get on my nerves 1000 times worse than a gen.


----------



## dreamweaver (Sep 28, 2012)

north...that explains that.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 28, 2012)

GDAWG84 said:


> There is a 10pm quiet time in the campgrounds....no noise making devices(radios, tvs, generators) permitted





Roostertaylor said:


> I think they should just not let anyone have them in a primative site. Thats why is called a primative site. Why can't everyone just man up and leave the generators at home. Had a guy one year right next to us that didn't cut his off at ten. So at 10:30 it was still running. My brother knocks on his camper door and the guy is half drunk and says he didn't even know what time it was.



I agree with this...... I have asked fellow campers to turn off loud music, and generators after the curfew.   They always have so far.  Many of these are just younger guys who arent accustomed to going to bed early.


----------



## duck360 (Sep 28, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I'll take and run mine anytime I want till 10. Matter of fact Ive not took it before but will now seeing as to how it bothers everybody so bad. I dont see the big deal myself. If it was up to me. There would be NO BEER allowed in the camps either. Loud, obnoxious drucks in camp get on my nerves 1000 times worse than a gen.



I must say I agree with you on the drunks. but a primitive campsite should be seperate from campsites allowing campers and motorhomes to be moved in. but i guess theres no arguing with people who like to deliberatly irritate people who dont want to be irritated


----------



## duck360 (Sep 28, 2012)

dreamweaver said:


> north...that explains that.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 28, 2012)

just walk over and choke it out.........the generator!


----------



## gititdone (Sep 29, 2012)

i agree i have a camper but no generator i enjoy the woods nice an quiet.if u have to have your tv radio lights or whatever maybe u should stay home so we can enjoy.thats why your there anyway-deerfu giterdone


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2012)

It weren't me, but it could have been.  All a primitive camp ground is is a campgound without facilities.  On most there is NO rule about bringing your own facilities. 

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 29, 2012)

Folks with battery operated stuff need to run the generator a few hours every day to charge the camper batteries. C-pap machines, etc must have power to operate.  

But even they need to follow the curfew on noise.


----------



## Showman (Sep 29, 2012)

I like "roughing it smoothly" also but when the rules say Quiet Time, I follow the rules.  I don't have a thing against anyone wanting to keep the portable house cool during the day/night, having a brew or 2, or most anything else but when it starts interfering with others, a line has to be drawn somewhere.  Campers should not be set up in the middle of Tent Campers if there is a genset being used.  Some thinking should be done on both parties parts.  If there is a bunch of Tents and the big mobile camper pulls in, maybe they should look at setting up away from the tent campers, or even better, have a section designated for the bigger campers.  Flip it around also, if a tent camper comes in, don't go setting up next to the big Class "A" or "C" camper then want to complain.  

I set up once in a WMA.  No other campers (tent or mobile) was anywhere near me.  Set up my genset and had it running.  Next thing I knew, my genset shut down, lights dimmed, AC/TV/Refrigerator shut off.  Someone had come in and set a tent up on the other side of my genset and plugged into it, causing an overload which shut it down.  I went out, unplugged the offenders extension cord (no one at their camp site), fired back up.  What did they do?  Plugged back in and shut me down again.  This time, not only did I unplug it, I cut the end off, walked over and tossed it and what else was left of their extension cord in their tent.  When they came back from where ever they were, they had the audacity to come bang on my door and want to complain about me cutting their cord.  After a "polite" conversation, they packed up and moved.  Smart on their part.  This took place late in the afternoon just before dark at Hannahatchie.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 29, 2012)

Its not like they are any non primitive camp sites on wmas I hunt. Yall wanna get them established. Im sure the generator folks would hit the separate camps.  I think now. I'll take my muffler off and run it.


----------

